# Advice for leak in sprinkler



## behrygood1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello,

I started walking around and monitoring my irrigation system and noticed a pretty bad leak coming from one of the sprinklers. I started digging around the base of the sprinkler and found where the leak was coming from. It's outlined in the photo







I tried to replace it with the same exact parts but as you can see from the original picture things didn't quite line up which is probably why it eventually broke underground....

Below is the picture where i replaced the broken part but i cannot get it to screw in because of the misalignment...



1. Was this even setup correctly in the first place? Is it okay to connect the pvc elbow to the PVC T using cut off risers?
2. Anyone have any recommendations i feel so close but i cannot get the cut off risers to screw in...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the T feeding another head? The main water comes from the bottom elbow, right?

If that's the case, then I think someone added the T after the fact and that's why all the crazy connections.

I would redo this correctly using pvc glue and no riser connections.


----------



## behrygood1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

g-man said:


> Is the T feeding another head? The main water comes from the bottom elbow, right?
> If that's the case, then I think someone added the T after the fact and that's why all the crazy connections.


Didn't check but i'm pretty sure you are correct that the bottom one is where the water comes from since the pipe connection to the T connection is heading into the direction of 2 more sprinkler heads.



g-man said:


> I would redo this correctly using pvc glue and no riser connections.


1. So your saying i could just remove the risers all together and instead just keep the same overall structure but use pvc pipes and glue instead?

2. Got any good resources you can recommend on doing sprinkler repairs for beginning and learning for stuff like this?


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

you need a half inch 90 slip by slip then a half inch slip x slip x thread tee then add you half inch nipple riser cut the threading off of one end glue all together. if you can do a half inch slip tee then it would be easier than with the threaded tee


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If that was what I found in my sprinkler system, I would just dig a big enough hole to fix it right.

Whoever tried to fix it before did a half-hearted (I'm being kind) attempt at fixing the problem.

PVC is inexpensive and is very easy to cut, glue and install correctly. Tear it all out, fix it correctly.

I would start by putting a straight coupler on the supply pipe and extend it first, then glue in all new.

The only threaded connection should be for a flexible riser - everything else should be glued pipe.

Whoever did that botched repair should have to wear jackass ears until after Christmas, next year!

Blow it all up, and start over. Never have to fix it again. Return the other parts. Profit.... :gum:


----------

